# Sig P239 SAS Gen II dead Trijicon front sight



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Does anyone know off hand what the sight numbers are on the Sig P239 9mm? Trijicon Night Sites #8 rear #6 front? Or #8 front and #8 front? I need to replace it. Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Dead from the factory? Call Sig, they'll send you a shipping label and take care of it. Lamps in sights should be good for 10-12 years.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Dead from the factory? Call Sig, they'll send you a shipping label and take care of it. Lamps in sights should be good for 10-12 years.


No, not dead from the factory VA, but thanks for heads up. The tritium stlll turns green in the dark, but the white dot for day light sighting is very weak. For my 9mm the sights are #8 rear and #8 front if anyone was wondering.


----------

